# Capo clothing



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm thinking of getting some Capo knickers. Anybody have any experience with Capo? Are they good? Comfy? Worth the $$?


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

No dice, sorry. I'm still wearing shorts under anything (knickers and tights) as I'm happy with the chamois in my shorts. Plus if the weather is questionable on a ride or if it's a long ride that starts early in the morning, I have the option to shed a layer.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't know about them from a women's perspective, but a few of my friends swear by Capo.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've heard good things from guys about them. Haven't heard anything about them from women.


----------



## RoadMike (May 13, 2011)

I wear both Casteli and Capo and they are both high quality that you would expect from an Italian brand


----------



## wldct69 (Apr 6, 2011)

Capo has some well made products. I'm sure you have it, but....

http://www.capocycling.com/


----------

